# What's the most versatile Oakley lense tint?



## Khuan (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm getting _one_ set of prescription Oakleys and wanna know what lense tint is best for general daytime use. I.e. for road riding, mountain biking, driving, other sports (e.g. tennis, golf), beach, hanging outdoors, morning, noon, early evening, sunny, overcast etc.

Note, I can't afford interchangeable, transitions or polarized lenses and contacts don't work for me.

Also, if you can name the range of activities you use your lenses for, please do. Thanks for your input!


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Gold Polarized...
That's what my RX Oakleys are and they are good for pretty much everything from bright sun to rain.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

My vote goes for the standard VR28 lens for the widest range of uses, I used them for mountain bike racing and found they have the right tint for most conditions I experienced.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmm.... The color on my white/purple Jawbone is pretty versatile (the darker lens) IMO.

Then again, I think black works for a lot of conditions too.


----------



## thaugen (Aug 20, 2007)

I have the Oakley G30 golf specific lens on my Flak Jackets and can use them for almost any conditions. They're my favorite lens for road biking.


----------



## RLinNH (Apr 23, 2002)

Great Thread!!! I have been wondering the same thing. I have Half Jackets and I need a Lens for the Rain. I was going to try and find a clear lens for them, only after reading this I am not so sure anymore.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I replaced the (damaged) black lenses on my old Frogskins with dark red prescription lenses, they are fine for everything from the harsh desert sunlight to late afternoon/twilight conditions.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I've got Half Jackets with Persimmon XLJ prescription lenses, which I wear for biking and driving. They're bright enough to wear indoors or at night.


----------



## Khuan (Apr 24, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Hmm.... The color on my white/purple Jawbone is pretty versatile (the darker lens) IMO.


Hi uzziefly. Is your Jawbone non-custom? I.e. the one listed on Oakley's website with VR28 Blue Iridium lenses? Under what conditions are they useful?


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

fallzboater said:


> I've got Half Jackets with Persimmon XLJ prescription lenses, which I wear for biking and driving. They're bright enough to wear indoors or at night.


Yeah, but if you have any photosensitivity at all, persimmon sucks during the day.

To the OP - I have a lot of years experience with Oakley, and have worn EVERYTHING. In my opinion, the best two all-purpose lenses Oakley makes are the VR28 and the G30. Both work extremely well in all lighting conditions, and can be worn from sun up to sundown. Both of these lens tints boost clarity making them good for activities such as golf, cycling, MTB'ing in the woods, etc. The VR28 has just a slight "yellow-orange" hue, but very, very subtle. The G30 has more of a rose hue, and is by far my favorite Oakley lens of all time. I wear both quite often and can recommend either very highly. Go to a Sunglass Hut or something and try both on to see which you prefer before turning one into your prescription lens.


----------



## Irighti (Jan 12, 2009)

*Oakley*

VR28 is the one


----------



## Khuan (Apr 24, 2008)

So far VR28 and G30 seem to be the most useful tints. Has anyone tried VR28 Black Iridium (or Blue Iridium), G30 Black Iridium or G20 Black Iridium? Are they too dark for general use?


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

I currently use the G30 and as mentioned works really well in low to medium light. I need another pair to deal with bright to extreme bright light conditions. Probably will get the black iridium polarized for those conditions.


----------



## pennyweight (Nov 4, 2009)

Persimmon for all occasions, except the brightest of days...then use the standard grey that come with...if you're around water, get some polarized. They'll save your eyes in the long run.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

VR28 for most conditions, G30 for overcast, shadows and the woods.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

G30 and persimmon are my two favorites - the persimmon is what I used most often. For night riding I like the yellow lens also.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

VR50 transitions.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

Yellow. I've been wearing ONE tint forever. Yellow.


----------



## memphisr32 (Feb 3, 2009)

I throw in my vote for Blue Iridium, I use them driving, road riding, mt biking and find them to fit about all situations except for extremely bright and when it starts to get dark. 

The best advice I would have is to visit a official oakley store or oakley vault and try them out for yourself


----------



## Khuan (Apr 24, 2008)

memphisr32 said:


> I throw in my vote for Blue Iridium, I use them driving, road riding, mt biking and find them to fit about all situations except for extremely bright and when it starts to get dark.
> 
> The best advice I would have is to visit a official oakley store or oakley vault and try them out for yourself


Hi memphis. Are they alright for overcast and riding through shadows?


----------



## _Ed (Sep 2, 2009)

I've got VR 28 polarised in my snowboard lenses and think they're about the best you can get. Great from all but the brightest of conditions, and still pretty decent when it gets to whiteout. 

In the low light, the polarising is really good with helping you identify contours by increasing the contrast - particularly useful on a snow covered mountain in a white out. Maybe not so useful on a bike..


----------



## memphisr32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Khuan said:


> Hi memphis. Are they alright for overcast and riding through shadows?



Yes I have no problem riding with them in those conditions. I think they excel in foggy conditions more than the yellow or permission style lenses. The Blue Iridium's are a contrast lens so they make color pop slightly and increase contrast of shadow areas. Like i said the only time they don't work is when you are in bright clear days with the sun beating in your face (I then use a black iridium lens) or the last 10 minutes before the sun sets (I lose perception in the shadows). Also I don't use them at night (clear lens instead).


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have two lenses:

1) VR28 Polarized. These are great in bright sun and I use them in spring and summer. Always dark enough but still good down to low light, if I get caught out as the sun is going down. I can actually almost ride in them until it gets dark. My vision isn't great at that point, but I don't like shoving them in a pocket nor on my helmet.

2) Persimmon. These are great in the fall and winter. I use them on cloudy days, as they are my all around lenses that I wear for protection too. I'll eventually get some clear ones. These are fine in all light conditions, even bright light, but I will wear the VR28s when it's really sunny. I can see in these even when it gets dark.

I feel like with these two lenses I am set for all light conditions. I might get some clear lenses in the future.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i'm riding jawbones with fire iridium polarized. They're a 15% lense that do very well bright and sunny, or in overcast woods on MB rides.
that said, I'm very interested in Black Iridium Polarized, at 9% (darkest).
I'm an outside sales guy, and it should be illegal to depend on sunglasses that aren't polarized.


----------



## Rugby11 (Sep 25, 2003)

G30, even had BicycleRX do a great job matching it for prescription lenses.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

Khuan said:


> So far VR28 and G30 seem to be the most useful tints. Has anyone tried VR28 Black Iridium (or Blue Iridium), G30 Black Iridium or G20 Black Iridium? Are they too dark for general use?


I have been riding with VR28 Black Iridium lenses for a few years and I would buy another set (in fact, it looks like I'll have to - the little tabs that hold the lenses into the half jacket frames have deteriorated a bit  ). They are very contrasty and definitely not too dark. I also have persimmon lenses but since I usually ride in daylight I rarely use these.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

pennyweight said:


> ...if you're around water, get some polarized. They'll save your eyes in the long run.


LOL WUT?? 

Maybe know what you're talking about. Polarization does nothing to "save" your eyes.

I've used nothing but VR28 for about the last decade. Before that, "bronze". The Iridium makes a little difference on super bright days, but not necessarily worth the extra $$$.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yellow.

Works great at night, bright sunlight, overcast......everything.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

axebiker said:


> LOL WUT??
> 
> Maybe know what you're talking about. Polarization does nothing to "save" your eyes.
> 
> I've used nothing but VR28 for about the last decade. Before that, "bronze". The Iridium makes a little difference on super bright days, but not necessarily worth the extra $$$.


Based on my knowledge of CP filters on camera lenses, a polarized lens should make glare from water, cars and other odd surfaces much less or completely remove them. Not necessarily "saves" your eyes, but certainly can make things better.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Y


jsedlak said:


> Based on my knowledge of CP filters on camera lenses, a polarized lens should make glare from water, cars and other odd surfaces much less or completely remove them. Not necessarily "saves" your eyes, but certainly can make things better.


Looks better, yes. Sometimes. My experience with Oakley's polarized lenses has not been positive. Smith had AWESOME polarized lenses... Ray-Ban too.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

Polarized is stupid on a bike. You won't be able to see your computer/power meter. You'll also see rainbows if your car has tinted windows. Plain gold iridium is the best lense oakley makes.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have some polarized lenses and while it is true that they distort my cyclocomputer a bit, I can still easily read the numbers.

I have two different computers (Vetta RT88 & Cateye Strada) and some VR28 polarized Oakley lenses. I can read my computers just fine.

I've never had a problem with polarized on the bike - can see water and everything else. My only issue is that at night car headlights will look a bit weird, like a shimmery effect. This happens with both my VR28 polarized and my persimmon lenses from Oakley.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

yater said:


> Polarized is stupid on a bike. You won't be able to see your computer...


Forgot about that! Totally sux!


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

Another vote for VR28...best lenses I've ever had. They worked for everything. If I were to get Oakleys again, that's the lens.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

VR28 is a very good all-around tint as is G30. Both are contrast enhancing lenses. For a neutral tint, I really like the Light Positive Red Iridium. It has a grey/blue tint and ~40% light transmission but with the Iridium coating it works OK in bright light too.


----------

